# Travel Talk > Find a Travelmate >  Rio de janeiro

## TravelMate

hi
im going for a year trip round south america leaving london on 30th november. im looking for someone to see the sights in rio de janeiro which is my first port of call.
im 20 years old, female and travelling alone so having someone with me in rio would much nicer! id like to visit christ redeemer, tijuca np, sugar loaf, do a favela tour, maybe visit santa teresa and of course the beaches. im travelling on a serious budget probably cooking most of my food myself.
i dont mind if male or female nor am i fussed about age as long as youre up for a laugh and preferably travelling on a budget too

----------


## Eddiesharpp

Rio de janerio is one of the biggest city of Brazil and there are so many place to visit over there. There are so many beaches also available there, which are great to visit and more and more peoples are visit over there.

----------

